# MTBing Indonesia?



## art23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, how is the riding in Indonesia?
I'm taking a 4-5 week surf trip to Indo... i'll be on Sumatra, Java, and Bali. This will be my second trip, and i'm thinking that next time i'd like to do some riding there as well.


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

check out sepedaku.com


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

art23 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how is the riding in Indonesia?
> I'm taking a 4-5 week surf trip to Indo... i'll be on Sumatra, Java, and Bali. This will be my second trip, and i'm thinking that next time i'd like to do some riding there as well.


For your next trip to Indonesia, there are a lot of mountain biking opportunities. Java island and Bali, specifically, are fairly good because the two islands are densely populated. Village trails, rice paddy walkways, rocky plantation pathways, broken asphalt streets, curvy mountain roads - it's all there, and connected village to village.

As it is densely populated, you can explore all you want from village to village and have little risk of being lost without human contact. Food and bottled water is everywhere, so packing for survival is not necessary; just bring local currency and pack for bike repairs.

Sumatra island is far less populated than Java island, so much of it is still forested or converted to plantations.


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

art23 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how is the riding in Indonesia?
> I'm taking a 4-5 week surf trip to Indo... i'll be on Sumatra, Java, and Bali. This will be my second trip, and i'm thinking that next time i'd like to do some riding there as well.


if you in Java especialy in jakarta you can try JPG that's a common place for us..
MTBers in Jakarta to offroading 
or RA

In bali plenty offroad track..


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

This is off topic but have you guys heard of www.winbike88.com? It's a website that sells hihgh end mtb and road frames cheap. Is this website for real? He is from Indonesia, and I was wondering if you guys heard of the shop. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

Usually I tend to trust local stores here as most business owners with physical locations tend to be somewhat trustworthy — they have a reputation to protect. However, I live in Jakarta and this site claims to have it's office in Medan, which is nearly 900 miles away, so I can't check on them visibly.

I tried calling their office number but it sent me directly to a voicemail of a local cellular service.

Having not been able to talk to anyone specifically in that organization, I will tend to NOT trust this site. Besides, even with cheaper frames, you will be hit with large shipping charges.

Look at your LBS. Even though the prices may be more expensive, if you develop a relationship with them, they will help you in many ways in the future that may be more valuable than the higher price you paid for a frame. And always try to stick with one LBS.


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

hchchch said:


> Usually I tend to trust local stores here as most business owners with physical locations tend to be somewhat trustworthy - they have a reputation to protect. However, I live in Jakarta and this site claims to have it's office in Medan, which is nearly 900 miles away, so I can't check on them visibly.
> 
> I tried calling their office number but it sent me directly to a voicemail of a local cellular service.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, his pricing were too good to be true, and yes, strong potential for danger.


----------



## redraspberry (Apr 14, 2010)

Fatboy Joe said:


> This is off topic but have you guys heard of www.winbike88.com? It's a website that sells hihgh end mtb and road frames cheap. Is this website for real? He is from Indonesia, and I was wondering if you guys heard of the shop. Thanks.:thumbsup:


Fatboy Joe, I too started looking at importing a MTB and found a similar site in Indonesia, with prices too good to be true. Then when I compared www.winbike88.com with the site i found www.engineextreme.asia i found that their content was identical (see 'about us' and 'faq' ). Even their address is the same place although altered to make it look different. Plus both sites are not secure, no palpal - things you would expect when you are spending US $1000s.

I would love to hear from someone who has actually bought something off these people. Initially it does seem pretty tempting, but far far too good to be true!


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

It is too good to be true and it is a scam. You will lose your money. Sorry but thats Indonesia for you.


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted Indonesia has its problems and probably every other government official here is corrupted. But Internet scams are not "Indonesia for you" -- they are worldwide phenomenons and saying Indonesia is any different than any other country, including Australia, is simply ignorant.

I've tried calling the numbers there a keep getting voicemail. I recommend staying away from the site. Usually, if it is too good to be true, it is.


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry but Indonesia would be close to if not, in the same boat as Nigeria in terms of internet scamming. The thing is, the government knows about it but does nothing to stop it because as sad as it sounds, it helps the local economy. 

In terms of internet scams, comparing Indonesia to Australia (or any of the big developed countries), is ignorant. You just wouldn't get away with it in most other places. 

I have nothing against Indonesia or the people except the many who try to defraud.


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

blue_neon said:


> Sorry but Indonesia would be close to if not, in the same boat as Nigeria in terms of internet scamming.


What source can you quote from to pigeon-hole Indonesia with Nigeria? I have nothing against Australia -- just using it as an example of a developed country -- but statistically, Internet fraud will be more likely committed from a developed country than developing ones.

Not to say we can trust all Internet information, but: http://www.consumerfraudreporting.org/internet_scam_statistics.htm



blue_neon said:


> The thing is, the government knows about it but does nothing to stop it because as sad as it sounds, it helps the local economy.


There is probably some truth in that, but it is more likely that Internet fraud is not very high on the list of issues to tackle in a country of over 200 million people. Countries like Australia, with a population that matches the population of daily commuters in and out of Greater Jakarta, have the luxury of focusing on the small stuff. Internet fraud, unfortunately, is not likely to be if much concern to rice paddy farmers.



blue_neon said:


> In terms of internet scams, comparing Indonesia to Australia (or any of the big developed countries), is ignorant. You just wouldn't get away with it in most other places.


Indonesia and Australia share more in common in that these two countries possess very little Internet fraud. To your other point, though, there are countless cases of Internet fraud in the US that slips through -- so they do get away with it in developed countries. We just don't hear too much of it. As for fraud in places like Indonesia, it's just too few for the government to care with other more pressing issues on their plate.



blue_neon said:


> I have nothing against Indonesia or the people except the many who try to defraud.


Have you really had so many Indonesians try to defraud you? If, like most Australians, your only impression of Indonesia is Bali, then it is a bit skewed. Bali is a tourist haven, and I'm sure there will be opportunists lurking about. But fraud is done worldwide. Madoff, anyone?


----------



## rifu (Dec 13, 2010)

It is saddening that my country has been associated with scam sites..

Anyhow, I can assure you that these photos is not any kind of hoax, fraud or scam. this is real mountain biking in Indonesia ;D


----------



## tmate350 (Dec 16, 2010)

anyone located in Jakarta? i'm getting my All Mountain purpose bike this weekend. where do you guys usually bike at?


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

There are plenty of places to bike, and depends on what you're looking for. Single track hardpack circuits, cross country exploration of villages, cross country in mountainous tea plantations on rocky roads, DH (though not recommended now for the rainy season), and long arduous climbs up mountain roads.

The most popular places to ride are Serpong, Sentul, and Puncak, each with varying trails and roads. I usually ride Saturdays. PM me if you want to ride.


----------



## tmate350 (Dec 16, 2010)

cool man... let me get my gear ready first. i'll surely contact you. but i'm still a very newbie in MTBing.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

The picture taken by rifu is in bandung, west java.

That's a nice track, it's only around 15km to get there.

To get there you'll get very steep road, and goes to that track, and after that track you'll get a nice pavement road.

I often ride there with my SS.


----------



## blewuk (Jan 7, 2011)

*Serpong Area??*



tmate350 said:


> cool man... let me get my gear ready first. i'll surely contact you. but i'm still a very newbie in MTBing.


So how's your MBT'ing doing in Jakarta area?

Serpong is a very nice area to do this at least they have 2 tracks down there.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Serpong, BSD, Puncak, Sentul... those are the common areas for MTB near Jakarta. Other relatively unknown tracks such as Cidampit where dense tropical rainforest would surely get you lost unless you ride with a few buddies are definitely a once in a lifetime experience... Then there's Cianten around the Chevron Geothermal area, home to wandering ghosts called ****ilanak. Another interesting experience...

Or go here to "Heaven or Hell Hambalang" for the ultimate view + rough road uphill downhill experience:


----------



## blewuk (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool pix bro :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## j33p79 (Sep 22, 2011)

Velda as in Riva K ?


----------

